# 26 July 2017 Invitation Round, non-pro rata occupations



## UsmanHayat (Jul 25, 2017)

Did anyone get an invitation from any non-pro rata occupation today in 26 July invitation round? I lodged my EOI on 15 July 2017 with 60 points for 233311 Electrical Engineer for 189 independent class visa but didn't get an invitation.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

UsmanHayat said:


> Did anyone get an invitation from any non-pro rata occupation today in 26 July invitation round? I lodged my EOI on 15 July 2017 with 60 points for 233311 Electrical Engineer for 189 independent class visa but didn't get an invitation.


Not sure what is going on and how they are inviting. The trend is hard to tell without occupational ceiling data. It is same for Civil, Telecom, Registered Nurse too.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Currently all occupations are pro-rata


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

The way I feel is, they are inviting irrespective of quota (except 2611 and 2211 and other oversubscribed occupations with higher cut-off points) but more based on points. Hence, why no civil, electrical, telecom or registered nurse at 65 is getting invite as only the 70 pointers got invite this round and mostly 75 the one before.

Only one registered nurse at 70 got invite yesterday.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

I have got none for Registered Nurse ( NEC) on 60 points. I had submitted EOI on 14th July and I was hoping to get on 26 July round as my friend had got within his first round. They didn't send me any invitation. Registered Nurse has still more than 70% ceilings left for 2016-17, though they didn't invite. I don't know what's going on inside DIBP.
Has anyone got an invitation for registered Nurse on 60 points today?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> I have got none for Registered Nurse ( NEC) on 60 points. I had submitted EOI on 14th July and I was hoping to get on 26 July round as my friend had got within his first round. They didn't send me any invitation. Registered Nurse has still more than 70% ceilings left for 2016-17, though they didn't invite. I don't know what's going on inside DIBP.
> Has anyone got an invitation for registered Nurse on 60 points today?


They are only inviting the higher pointers first, so mostly 75 was in July 12, 70 in July 26.

Hopefully in 1-4 rounds, you may get your invite.

One registered nurse at 70 got invite yesterday.


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> They are only inviting the higher pointers first, so mostly 75 was in July 12, 70 in July 26.
> 
> Hopefully in 1-4 rounds, you may get your invite.
> 
> One registered nurse at 70 got invite yesterday.


Hii,

I am waiting with 60 points Civil Engineer submitted EOI on 12th Jul'2017 with DOE 12th Jul'17 but not received any invitation i hope that i can get invitation by end of September!!!


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

I am also in queue for this as I too didnt receive any inivte and I was sure about that so no worries.
As far as I think, the system as usual will seek high pointers first and when the pro-rata occupation ceiling gets filled up, it will start entertaining low pointers like us.


----------



## coolkj (Jul 26, 2017)

*Telecom Engineer with 60 points*

I am a telecom engineer with 60 points lodged eoi on 27th June and so far with DIBP not releasing any information about the 12th July and 26th July Draw. What would likely be the waiting time before possibility of an invite. Any update on any non-pro rata occupation being invited? Appreciate any possible response


----------



## Estefa (Nov 14, 2016)

coolkj said:


> I am a telecom engineer with 60 points lodged eoi on 27th June and so far with DIBP not releasing any information about the 12th July and 26th July Draw. What would likely be the waiting time before possibility of an invite. Any update on any non-pro rata occupation being invited? Appreciate any possible response


Hi! 

Same here. Telecom Eng. Submitted EOI on 15th June/2017 with 60 points. 
:fingerscrossed:to get it in the next round. 
I thought It would be fast because all my friends got invitations the next round since they submitted their EOI, but this was before reaching the occupation ceiling. 

Also waiting for some information about previous round so we can get an idea about how DIBP is working. 

Cheers.


----------



## carbetan (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi, I submitted an EOI for materials Engineer (non-pro rata occupation) with 60 points on the 28th of June but I haven't got the invite :/

The website is not updated neither...



UsmanHayat said:


> Did anyone get an invitation from any non-pro rata occupation today in 26 July invitation round? I lodged my EOI on 15 July 2017 with 60 points for 233311 Electrical Engineer for 189 independent class visa but didn't get an invitation.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

carbetan said:


> Hi, I submitted an EOI for materials Engineer (non-pro rata occupation) with 60 points on the 28th of June but I haven't got the invite :/
> 
> The website is not updated neither...


60 pointers are not getting invited yet. Try next round or 1-2 more.


----------



## KK~ (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi all, 

I am new to this fourm , this might be a stupid question please forgive me ...can anyone tell me how to check the pro rata? I can't find a official pro rata website on google...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

KK~ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this fourm , this might be a stupid question please forgive me ...can anyone tell me how to check the pro rata? I can't find a official pro rata website on google...


SkillSelect

Invitation Rounds


----------



## sendmohan (Jul 27, 2017)

Does ANZSCO code matters during invitation


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sendmohan said:


> Does ANZSCO code matters during invitation


Yes. Also does points and ceiling and hence cut-off dates and points if it applies to the specific ANZSCO.


----------



## coolkj (Jul 26, 2017)

Lets wait and see and with current trend it seems as if they are indeed inviting higher ranked candidates at the moment, if all goes right i feel 2nd draw of August would be a good chance for 60 points especially in non pro rata occupations.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Yes. Also does points and ceiling and hence cut-off dates and points if it applies to the specific ANZSCO.


bro i scored 90 in pte

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> bro i scored 90 in pte
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


Congrats mate !


----------



## kanakjm (Aug 12, 2017)

*Kanak Makwana*



KK~ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this fourm , this might be a stupid question please forgive me ...can anyone tell me how to check the pro rata? I can't find a official pro rata website on google...


You have to check your ceiling number in ur occupation. This ceiling ratio is for one year (July - June). Let say for example. in ur occupation 1000 is ceiling point. than on PRO RATA basis means every month they need to invite atleast 100 invitees so within 12 months ceiling point 1000 is completed.


----------



## kanakjm (Aug 12, 2017)

*Kanak*



UsmanHayat said:


> Did anyone get an invitation from any non-pro rata occupation today in 26 July invitation round? I lodged my EOI on 15 July 2017 with 60 points for 233311 Electrical Engineer for 189 independent class visa but didn't get an invitation.


It seems applicant with 70 points and more will have chance to get invitation. This 70 points requirment may go down to 65 points provided ceiling points of 1000 is increased


----------



## adityagaut (May 18, 2016)

Hi all,
Have anyone got an invitation for Engineering technologist -233914. I have 65 points in total and have applied it on 1st July but haven't received any response yet. 
I am quite worried about the time it may take , any idea's guys.
Thanks


----------



## kanakjm (Aug 12, 2017)

adityagaut said:


> Hi all,
> Have anyone got an invitation for Engineering technologist -233914. I have 65 points in total and have applied it on 1st July but haven't received any response yet.
> I am quite worried about the time it may take , any idea's guys.
> Thanks


You will not get invitation with 65 points. AS cut Off is going 70 points as on today. I got 70 points in 6 th august and got invitation within 3 weeks. try for 70 points. my code was same 233914


----------



## adityagaut (May 18, 2016)

Thanks Mate,
I am thinking to wait for a month more ( if the slab reach by 65) else I will be trying for the test again to score more.


----------



## kanakjm (Aug 12, 2017)

adityagaut said:


> Thanks Mate,
> I am thinking to wait for a month more ( if the slab reach by 65) else I will be trying for the test again to score more.


Try this you will understand what i meant. Btter try to update your score

Latest Estimates for your 189 EOI invitation - 9th September update - Iscah


----------



## adityagaut (May 18, 2016)

Thank you so much for the information. I may try again for test.
But please clear one doubt - if I am applying for 190 (NSW) it makes my points to 70= 65+5.
Do you still reckon to go for the test.


----------



## hope1092 (Oct 13, 2017)

*Materials Enginneer*



carbetan said:


> Hi, I submitted an EOI for materials Engineer (non-pro rata occupation) with 60 points on the 28th of June but I haven't got the invite :/
> 
> The website is not updated neither...


Hi I am in the same boat with you, same occupation with 60 points, 

do you think we will get invitation ??


----------



## kanakjm (Aug 12, 2017)

hope1092 said:


> Hi I am in the same boat with you, same occupation with 60 points,
> 
> do you think we will get invitation ??


No i am not in same boat....my point I have upgraded to 70....I got invitation 2 months back...already I have logged for visa....

Yes you will not get invitation unless you upgrade to 70 points....


----------



## hope1092 (Oct 13, 2017)

kanakjm said:


> No i am not in same boat....my point I have upgraded to 70....I got invitation 2 months back...already I have logged for visa....
> 
> Yes you will not get invitation unless you upgrade to 70 points....


oh i see....:Cry:

i will try to upgrade..


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

dishant22 said:


> I am also in queue for this as I too didnt receive any inivte and I was sure about that so no worries.
> As far as I think, the system as usual will seek high pointers first and when the pro-rata occupation ceiling gets filled up, it will start entertaining low pointers like us.


Hi Dishant 22,

Did you get invitation till now from DIBP??? OR still waiting??
Please advise if the last year backlog has been cleared by DIBP/DHA???
OR
Anyone with Electrical Engineer Occupation code 233311, got invitation with 65/70 points recently. Please respond & help ?


----------

